# Drug Store Eyeliner



## chivita (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking for the best drugstore liquid eyeliner. Something that is moderatly easy to apply but most of all will stay put!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

Prestige? I just bought it - went on easy for me &amp; I rarely put on liquid eyeliner.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 4, 2007)

Prestige's liquid liner is pretty good and there's plenty of colours available. I don't really use liquid liner though.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 4, 2007)

I also used to love wearing Prestige back when I used to wear liquid eyeliners (now I switched to gel) but it was the best that I tried!


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

i love black radiance navy liquid liner. only $4 at cvs!


----------



## mowgli (Mar 4, 2007)

revlon colour stay liner is supposed to be a great ds find...


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 4, 2007)

loreal Intense linear liquid liner


----------



## LFEIZGUD (Mar 4, 2007)

I like Prestige too, the color selection is nice. I also really like Maybelline Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner. I use this for tight-lining and it lasts all day. It only comes in black, grey, and brown.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like rimmel exaggerate


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 4, 2007)

i also used prestige.you can't go wrong with that one!


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 5, 2007)

I've only used Prestige, and even though I'm clueless about liquid eyeliner, it still looks decent.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 5, 2007)

Prestige


----------



## J092502D (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree that Prestige was good, but I don't use that anymore. I switched to cream and gel.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 5, 2007)

My favorite liquid eyeliner is found at a beauty supply store. It's called Wild And Crazy and my favorite color is smoky green. AND the best part it is only a $1!


----------



## -Missy L- (Mar 5, 2007)

Rimmel Exaggerate is good, im useless at putting it on but when i do it looks great.

Cheap too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I have Revlon colorstay liner. It last forever and the brush is nice. The only problem for me is I can never get it on right then I have a hard time getting it off.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 5, 2007)

almay 16 hour liquid liner.

this is what i use, i totally love it.


----------



## sian124 (Mar 5, 2007)

I use Bourjois's liquid liner. It's quite easy to apply and stays on all day.


----------

